# Grinder



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ant to buy an angle grinder. Was leaning towards the milwaukee 4 1/2" 11 amp. But I was wondering who has input on the best power & longest life for the money. I know that buying quality tools is an investment & I want to invest wisely.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Angle grinders are fairly cheap power tools. I'd get a good brand but whatever fit my hands the best. If a tool has great specs but awkward to use the specs are worthless.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I like the Bosch slim grip. Fits the hand nice even with heavy gloves on


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Im for the Dewalt with the paddle swtich.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the Dewalt with the paddle switch too


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a Makita 4" and dewalt 4.5 paddle. Use my dewalt for mostly everything but doing a tie in on 4" c/I above ceiling the Makita fits great to get clean cut.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a Hilti. It's comfortable to hold and more than gets the job done.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Honestly, has anyone kept the guard on for more than a day?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> Honestly, has anyone kept the guard on for more than a day?


I finally leave it on after years of taking it off. I'm getting more safety conscious as I get older. I now wear a dust mask and safety glasses whenever I use it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Honestly, has anyone kept the guard on for more than a day?


I always keep the guard on.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Grinders don't cost that much, don't take up too much room, and are too important IMO to only have one on my truck. I keep two and have the guard on the one that I use the most and a second one with no guard on it that I use when the guard gets in the way.

It saves a lot of time not having to remove the guard & reinstall it after the job is done.

I had one given to me as a present that came from Northern Tools & liked it so much that I got another. They are cheap in cost & have lasted me for years under heavy use.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> Honestly, has anyone kept the guard on for more than a day?


No. Not on the small grinders. Thats the first thing to go. Large ones I think could do some damage if the disc breaks so that one stays on.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I forgot I use the 18v Cordless Dewalt the most.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I like my Milwaukee 4 1/2, it has been through hell and back and is still kicking!


----------

